# Interior door fiasco



## Frank0 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dog damaged 1970's interior door and I can't find a replacement that  looks close and all other doors in house are matching originals. You can see I tried to use wood filler,  but not sure how I'd even come close to matching the original finish  assuming I can even get the surface in decent shape. Bought a kick  plate, but it looked bad. Anyone have any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 22, 2013)

When these slab doors where in style many lumber yards carried replacement skins. Now you may have to find a hardwood store to find a whole sheet if you could replace the skin.
It looks like you have damage to the bottom of the door too so that might make it really tricky.
Lot's of people are replacing these with 6 panel doors, you might get lucky looking for used.
If you can't find anything, look up the people that do repairs for insurance companies after fires and such, they can usually source anything to match an older decor.


----------



## Frank0 (Jul 22, 2013)

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Walnut-Veneer-Rotary-Cut-/160659089588?pt=Lumber_Molding&hash=item25680728b4

Good information. Is this veneer what you are talking about? You think it might be worth trying?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2013)

Good find, I couldn't find any! When I have done it I just used contact cement but you will have to fix the bottom first or maybe you can just shorten it a little. then you can router it to size like any laminent work.


----------



## Frank0 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am going to send the pic of the door to the guy and see if he thinks the walnut veneer will be semi close to the current color.          

 Thanks for the help Neal. :


----------



## kok328 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I'd have a talk with the dog and replace the entire door.


----------



## mako1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I would replace the whole door.From the pic it looks like a typical birch slab door.As far as staing ,go to SW and get some of their special walnut stain.It should be close but don't let it sit to long before wiping down.You can always darken it.


----------

